# Arrested Development Movie Script is Half Done



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hollywood Reporter

"Arrested Development" creator Mitch Hurwitz said the much-discussed, long delayed, oft-speculated, will-probably-happen-but-might-not movie is still on track.

In fact, the script is half done.

hurwitz tca"Were writing it; we're halfway through," Hurwitz said at the TCA press tour. "The reason I've been so cagey is fans have been so [eager about it]. I really want to do it. Jason Bateman gave an interesting quote recently saying 'when we get it, we'll read it and decide if we want to do it [Hurwitz gives 'What? Really?' look]."

"It's not going to be a big money maker," Hurwitz added. "It's going to be fun, like a family reunion. The only stumbling block could be scheduling. Everybody wants to play together."

What about a logline? A title?

"That would give too much away."


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

On the other hand it would be just like _Arrested Development_ if they shot half a script and stopped dead in the middle.


----------

